# BMW 525d M-tech, 2006 mod



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

*BMW 525d M-tech, 2006 mod*










On this write-up I thought I'd do little different twist on it than I usually do. In the quest to get better at photography, I have almost exlusively used the manual settings on the camera, which also resulted in some not usable pics 
Anyway, at this BMW I used 5 days, and the number of hours passed al little over 30.

On this job I chose to do panel by panel with masking, heavy rubbing followed by an intermediate step. This worked very well on my motivation and made the job a little bet easier, as I did about 15-20 hrs with just correction work on this one 
The only regrett I have is that I did the interior prior to the correction wich resulted in an extra interior round in the end, as I had to have the doors open when I did the roofline between the A/B/C-pilar

*Equipment:*
MAC 124 Prickbort degreaser
Scholl Crack 9000 degreaser
Maxi suds soap
MG APC
Mothers ull mitt
SV Detail brush
ONR
SV yellow clay
EZ brushes
SS dryers

*Polishing++:*
Makita og flex rotary
Scholl S03
3M FCP
Different pads
CFP
SV autobahn
SV Crystal Rock
SV Leather cleaner og milk
CG Green clean
Scholl Purple 9000
CG New look trim
_____________________________________________________________________________

The car was washed, cleaned in record time. The owner of the car has obviously been taking good care of the paint since the it was mostly clean in every nooks and crannies. However I took no chances and the car was degreased and foamed. Clayed with SV yellow clay. PTG measurements was done and the numbers were very standard BMW - 130-160 microns:









The car had a lot of "chemical" stains on both the hood and roof. Maybe a lttle volcano inspired edition:









The hood had quite a bit of RDS's and I ended up spending about 4 hrs just there. The problem was that the scratches was very deep and the paint was extreamly hard:









This is after 3-4 round of Scholl S03+ on a yellow cutting pad.. Used 3M FCP on a 3"pad(No-name - test product) where it was deeper scratches that required more pressure and working hrs.. The procedure was very simple: Spread S03(5" pad) at 1500rpm with the makita until the compound begins to be broken down. This will display all the scratches very well. Do not wipe off. Have FCP on the 3" pad and work across the scratches at 1900rpm. This method saved me a lot of time and spared also spared the surrounding areas for heavy and also unnecessary paint correction. On some RDS's I ended up with removing up to 15-20 microns, which is pretty much:









The paint turned out very nice when the sun shone in through the gate.. But I got a WTF experience - this was only dirt on the window of the gate so the pulse got back to normal :









After the round of S03 and FCP, I did the intermediate step S30 with orange Scholl pad, followed by Menzera PO85RD on a black pad soft "testing-pad":









Then I did a wipedown with CF02 on one half, and Isopropanol with water on the second half of the hood .. Let this sit for about 3-4 minutes before I wiped it carefully with a SS dryer and buffet completely dry with a fluffy MF.
The dirty garage-gate was of course pulled up now:









It's not often you get so happy, but this is certainly very satisfactory results:









Did some sun pics as I can't get enough of them:



























Some light scratches left, but this is at least a 95-98% correction:



























Ran the same combination on the passenger door, without the finishing step. Crystal clear. Time spent here was about 3hrs:













































50/50:



























Had to do an aditional round of 3" pad with FCP followed by S03+ from the "brake" on the hood -> front fender.. Three light passes with the large pad to get rid of the polish marks from the small pad.. (3 layers of polish residue before removing;-) ):









On the rear fender I was thinking: Wetsant or not?









Shall:









Shall not - used the 3" pad and FCP at 1500-1900rpm with a lot of pressure. This new pad(not for sale yet) is medium hard and very thick. This allow you to use much pressure without getting too much heat. Developed aprox same heat as a wool pad normally would:









Some deep RDS's left:









Did middle step with Scholl S30 on orange pad. On this hard paint S30 would propably be good enough as a finishing step, but once a detailer, always a detailer:









No holos after CF02 wipedown:









Gloss pic:









Over to the driverside:









Great result here I have run finishing and was very pleased with this result:








Kidding

Nice:


















Deep scratch on the rear fender:


















Here's the the machines and the compound lined up.. It really helps having two rotary machines when you swap between large and small pad, so you dont have to change the backing plate every time :









This is from the rear fender scratch after two rounds of S03(1900rpm - medium pressure) and a round of the 3" pad. Worked about 3 rounds (not passes) with the named combo. Worked on the scratch until it gets warm, take a nearby area / scratch and then back, and so on... :









Sudden, I got to the refinishing stage... Thought I'd take another finish on the hood. Used Scholl S40 which you can compare with PO85rd and 3M UFSE.. Spread on 900rpm one-two rounds with medium pressure.. I think it's best to have some pressure behind the machine on most of the Scholl products while spreading them. This make them spread out more evenly. Where product seeme to dry up, I just bump down the speed and slowly move the pad over the area and everything is back to normal.. S40 were jeweled on about three passes at 1500rpm and down to 900rpm in the end:









A little bit sunburned from welding... Had to learn the long-sleeve shirt the hard way:


















At some spots I jeweled the S40 as a diminishing compound.. Worked well on this paint:




































After spending over 3 hrs on one door to get about 95% correction, I ended up taking the passenger side the same way, and here from the driver's side was about 85-90%.. Still some minor scratches left:


























































































After spending so many hrs on the correction, I found out that I wanted to give this car a High-End wax and the choice was simple:









Swissvax Crystal Rock(first picture was perhaps a little too revealing):









The interior was vacuumed again:









A new quick clean of the carpet:






















































Then it was time for som pictures outside. The owner of the car was very pleased, and prior to these pics we sat down behind the computer and he placed a large order at Scandicshine and Swissvax for future maintaince:




































Tires was treated with SV Pneu:



























The owner doing a pose:


















The owner posing again, and have made sure his head landed right on the sensor in front :









Close-up:


















Changed the licence-plate holder with some new clean ones:




































Exhaust have been shined with Scholl S0 on a applicator, followed with CG Metal shine. Time spent: 6 minutes:

















































































Some nice reflections:













































Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work, carbon black FTW :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice that dude.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice, Are they 20's on that... with rubber bands round them!!!

Nice detail and some nice shots!!


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice reflections on that car.
What's brand is that chubby green microfibre?


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments



Mojito said:


> Nice reflections on that car.
> What's brand is that chubby green microfibre?


The MF is Cobra Shamrock 750 Microfiber Towel, 16 x 24 inches


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job and write up!:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Great work and results, and also great writeup.

Thank you.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very detailed work.


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great job - car looks good what rims are they ?


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Thats a great job - car looks good what rims are they ?


Thanks Bill.. The wheels are from "Breyton," but not sure exactly what model.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Great work, good looking wheels there. Oh, and nice tan lines


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

HJW said:


> Great work, good looking wheels there. Oh, and nice tan lines


lol, the tanning line is after welding a couple of hours in a t-shirt.. Will not be doing that again for sure...


----------

